# copper mountain in april?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you do Loveland you'll need a rental car. There is no lodging at the area. The closest place to stay is going to be Georgetown (boring but cheaper) or Silverthorne/Dillon. CME is going to be the cheapest (not terribly cheap unfortunately) way to get up there. Copper has tons of slope side lodging. In April Copper runs Sunsation. Which is basically their end of the season party. The have free concerts, and various shenanigans happening at the main base area. Some of the concerts are pretty damn good. George Clinton, G Love, and many other fairly big acts have played there. I am assuming it is still going on this year even with the change of hands in ownership. Conditions to range from Spring corn, to knee deep powder, to wind blow freezing cold iced over conditions. So far we seem to be in a wet cycle with it predicted to last through spring. So fresh pow is a good chance. If it's the latter part of my description, those crap conditions usually last a day. It happens everywhere, and not very often. If you hit one of those days though, the riding just sucks.


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

damn you really seem to know your stuff. i'd hate to book a 5 day trip and have shitty conditions haha. sucks living in southern louisiana.  have any personal experience with the slope side lodging at copper mountain?


----------



## Uruz Seven (Feb 18, 2010)

*so hard to predict*

I'd say check out Copper. I've only made day trips so can't comment on the lodging but it's a pretty sweet mountain.

Hear in Steamboat, just to the North it's getting pretty damn warm. I've been going out in the day in a t-shirt.

Temperatures on the mountain have been getting over 32 and doing a thaw-freeze. The mornings are usually kinda icy and then it'll soften up to an almost pancake batter consistency.

It's so hard to predict though because in a flash we may get a blast of winter weather.

I haven't been this season but I've heard Utah has some better conditions. Might check out Snowbird as a possibility.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

nguyendinhvan said:


> damn you really seem to know your stuff. i'd hate to book a 5 day trip and have shitty conditions haha. sucks living in southern louisiana.  have any personal experience with the slope side lodging at copper mountain?


Plenty of slope side lodging and all of it is pretty nice. I'd try to stay in the center village, more is going on there. If not than the East Village would be the next spot. It's a lot quieter, but there are still some spots right there to hang out at. 

I know Steamboat has been getting the shaft as of late, but around Copper/front range areas, it's been great as of late, and getting better. We've had a few days of warm up but snow in between. Most places have picked up over a foot and in the case of the Berthoud Pass/Winterpark area, almost two feet. More snow is in the forecast for this week. Quite frankly this season has saved the best for last around here, and it's been pretty damn good so far. 

Basically at this time of year you either want snow or sun. Either are a blast to ride in.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

We did some boarding in breckenridge in April back in '09. It was the best time I ever had because there weren't many people around. That said, there hasn't been as much show this year as their was last year so I'm not sure it is as good. As far as lodging goes, we've got some Silverthorne lodging that is about 15 minutes from Loveland and 10 minutes from Copper.


----------



## MnBoarder763 (Jun 5, 2009)

AAhh.. just got back from Copper this past weekend (April 10-11).. Spring riding conditions in full effect. Got up in the 50's for some T-shirt riding. Lots of ladies in bikini tops. No lines at any lifts! We got to use Coppers Swinger pass and got $39 lift tickets.

Mornings are fun from 8-12... conditions are great. No powder but still decent riding. After 12 it gets a little slushy. People were nice. Drinks were watered down and pricey. 

We stayed in Silverthorne. It was cheap and only 10 minutes from Copper.. When you get there, park for free at the base, take the shuttle to the Center Village. Its only like a 1 minute ride and its free.


----------

